# Where is Arden?



## hulkaros (Dec 16, 2003)

Really... Where is Arden? 

Is he sick or something?

Did his parents smash his iMac? 

Does he have a Mac related problem which prevent him from being around here?

What gives? 

Although, he can be nasty with faster than bullet postings here, he was (is? will be?) of a great help (almost every single day around here) especially to novice mac fellas around here PLUS he was the alive part of many postings here... Although, I hate him for passing my posting count by THAT much in such a short time 

Arden? Arden? Where are you? Present thy self, now! Use a PC if you have to for crying out loud  

Where is Arden the Mac enthusiastic kid with tons of energy which MANY old people (in age and mind share) seem to lack in here by a VERY long shot?

Where is Arden?

Even if some time he gets excessive in his postings (like a hurricane perhaps), I really hope that he still is an active member of www.macosx.com...

Where is our hurricane? Where is The Incredible Arden Hurricane?

Until Arden will show up, I will keep asking: Where is Arden?


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 16, 2003)

Around the corner.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 16, 2003)

Hulk, it's been some time since you posted as well. Where have you been?


----------



## RacerX (Dec 16, 2003)

That is actually a good question. A number of days ago I noticed that he was posting in some threads, but when I went to read the posts, his didn't show up. There was about four threads I noticed this in. Thinking that it must be my account I checked to see if some how he had been added to my ignore list, but he didn't seem to be there (I've never used that feature, so I wouldn't really be able to tell anyways).

I was going to ask about it, but I've been busy with work and haven't had the time to follow up.


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 16, 2003)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Hulk, it's been some time since you posted as well. Where have you been?



Too many Wintel/Amd boxes to fix nowadays  Plus a kind of a "new" better(?) job for me 

But still: Where is Arden?


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 16, 2003)

RacerX said:
			
		

> That is actually a good question. A number of days ago I noticed that he was posting in some threads, but when I went to read the posts, his didn't show up. There was about four threads I noticed this in. Thinking that it must be my account I checked to see if some how he had been added to my ignore list, but he didn't seem to be there (I've never used that feature, so I wouldn't really be able to tell anyways).
> 
> I was going to ask about it, but I've been busy with work and haven't had the time to follow up.



And I was starting to think that I was the only one who noticed Arden's absence! As for the ignore "feature": What exactly is it? 

And why the heck do we have to be ignorant about anyone here? Is that how open minded people around here are? I surely hope that no one is ignoring anyone here, because supposedly we are a community here with a somewhat a lovely, helpful, family spirit all over! Come on! We have to help even the troubled people around here! And yes, that may as well include a certain green mindless hulking beast 

Anyone can learn something from anyone else, even, ahem, from trolls


----------



## diablojota (Dec 16, 2003)

Perhaps he is on vacation for the holidays?  Let's hope.  His posts are always entertaining and insightful to read.


----------



## bobw (Dec 16, 2003)

The IGNORE feature is just a feature on the Board software, not something that Macosx.com put in.


----------



## Orbit (Dec 16, 2003)

he is around somewhere i was talking to him on ichat yesterday


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 16, 2003)

MacMan? Is Arden ok? Does he have ANY problems?

Let him know that some of us here, if not most of us, are missing him AND his posts... Yes! Even the hurricane ones!


----------



## Orbit (Dec 16, 2003)

he seemed normal when i was talking to him  he didint say anything was wrong ill ask him tho when i talk to him again


----------



## bobw (Dec 16, 2003)

Do a search. He has been posting.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Dec 16, 2003)

i think he was put on a forum block... *glares at admins* why would you do such a thing! Arden is a macosx.com God...
>.>


----------



## MikeXpop (Dec 16, 2003)

RacerX said:
			
		

> That is actually a good question. A number of days ago I noticed that he was posting in some threads, but when I went to read the posts, his didn't show up. There was about four threads I noticed this in. Thinking that it must be my account I checked to see if some how he had been added to my ignore list, but he didn't seem to be there (I've never used that feature, so I wouldn't really be able to tell anyways).
> 
> I was going to ask about it, but I've been busy with work and haven't had the time to follow up.



I noticed this happened in my ukulele thread. Not sure what's going on with him.


----------



## Arden (Dec 16, 2003)

Don't worry, I am here now.  Ed got mad at me and put me on a universal ignore list.  Apparently, I've served my time, so I'm good to go.

You all can read my posts from the last several days here.


----------



## mr. k (Dec 16, 2003)

ouch...
welcome back though.


----------



## MikeXpop (Dec 16, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I am here now.  Ed got mad at me and put me on a universal ignore list.  Apparently, I've served my time, so I'm good to go.
> 
> You all can read my posts from the last several days here.



Would have been nice to tell *US* that! Or maybe he did and I'm just ignorant.

Either way, welcome back.


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 17, 2003)

AHA! That's why!

Welcome back Arden! Welcome back! 

Just don't make EdX mad again because I would have to change my HULK signature from "You wouldn't like me when I'm angry" to "You wouldn't like EdX when he's angry"


----------



## Arden (Dec 17, 2003)

Speaking of which... where did that go?  It's missing from your signature.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Trust me too... you WON'T like edX when YOUR angry either...


----------



## themacko (Dec 17, 2003)

Ed is like the Tony Soprano of macosx.com 

Good afternoon, page two.


----------



## ksv (Dec 17, 2003)

themacko said:
			
		

> Ed is like the Tony Soprano of macosx.com



Except that Tony Soprano gets rid of his opponents, while Ed liquidates his team members


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 17, 2003)

UNIX X11 said:
			
		

> Trust me too... you WON'T like edX when YOUR angry either...



Last time I checked HULK was the strongest one there is and NOT EdX 

While he may be the boss around here (which IS a good thing) he wouldn't stand not even a 10 sec round against a big, mean, green, savage hulking fighting machine


----------



## bobw (Dec 17, 2003)

Even though the Hulk is only a figment of someone's imagination?


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 17, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> Speaking of which... where did that go?  It's missing from your signature.



While you were MIA I changed my signature by deleting stuff and adding "Where is Arden?" 

Now, when I try to edit back to my old signature I simply get a message telling me that I cannot have a signature with more than 500 characters


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 17, 2003)

bobw said:
			
		

> Even though the Hulk is only a figment of someone's imagination?



Hulk is real... Hulk smash puny humans!


----------



## Randman (Dec 17, 2003)

Isn't a 500 word sig more than enough??

Boom!  

Besides Arden has enough posts that he could take ooff until 2007 and still be among the top posters.


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 18, 2003)

Randman said:
			
		

> Isn't a 500 word sig more than enough??
> 
> Boom!
> 
> Besides Arden has enough posts that he could take ooff until 2007 and still be among the top posters.



Boom!

Sure is! But not when it counts the Bold, Italic, URL, etc. tags  Mine as of now is around 400 letters but with all those tags is VERY close to 500  

Boom!

As for Arden: He is a storm! A Hurricane! Isn't he? 

*EDIT*
I changed my signature to just 500 characters in order to give all people around here a wish or two


----------



## Arden (Dec 21, 2003)

Eh, Ed killed the thunder from my weathervane.  I'm more of a light drizzle on a foggy day now, I guess.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Dec 21, 2003)

Welcome back dude, heh.


----------

